# VM menthol percentages



## SpiralSequence (3/11/16)

Hi guys. I am looking at doing a menthol diy juice and got hold of some VM menthol concentrate. What is the recommended % when doing a medium to strong menthol vape?


----------



## kittyjvr1 (3/11/16)

I mix my own menthol for my suniss and it on 100ml 45% pg, 45% vg and 10% mentol

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (3/11/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi guys. I am looking at doing a menthol diy juice and got hold of some VM menthol concentrate. What is the recommended % when doing a medium to strong menthol vape?


 
WEB site recommendation: 
*Product Description*
_Natural or Nature identical Food Grade flavouring in a Propylene Glycol base. To be used in DIY mixing of e-liquid. Do not vape undiluted. To be applied at a ratio of 5% – 15% of final e-liquid mix or according to personal taste._

I would start with 1% and take it up from there if I were you, dont know the % ratio on the menthol/PG flavouring.
*Edit: Medium to Strong, I would suggest 2-4% depending on how chilled you want it
I think the 5-15% was reserved for the clearomizer days...


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/11/16)

kittyjvr1 said:


> I mix my own menthol for my suniss and it on 100ml 45% pg, 45% vg and 10% mentol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


10% VM menthol will freeze your throat and have icicles growing out your nose.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (3/11/16)

Make it 0.05%

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (3/11/16)

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi guys. I am looking at doing a menthol diy juice and got hold of some VM menthol concentrate. What is the recommended % when doing a medium to strong menthol vape?



Hi @SpiralSequence 
I have been using VM menthol concentrate for quite a long time
For a strong menthol I add in 22 drops into 10ml of a VM Strawberry ready made juice.
Not sure what that percentage is because I dont weigh or use syringes, i just use the dropper of the VM concentrate bottle.

For me 10 drops in 10ml is quite light, 15 drops is nice and 20-25 drops is strong menthol. 

This is on low powered gear usually around 15 Watts in the Lemo1 and Subtank Mini. So if you are using higher powered setups I suspect my number of drops will be too strong


----------



## Morph699 (3/11/16)

Personally in a 30ml bottle I mix nothing more than 2ml of peppermint/spearmint the rest according to what you like for pg/vg/nic


----------

